# Fuente con doble puente rectificador?



## Borromeo (Mar 25, 2006)

Hola, mi pregunta es la siguiente:
Puedo con un transformador de 16+0+16 poner dos puentes rectificadores?
Con un puente consiguiria la tension suficiente para alimentar al lm338 (tension variable de 1.2 a 32 voltios 5A) y con el otro puente consigo la tension suficiente para alimentar al 7812 7805 7912 y 7905, esto seria posible?, un saludos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 25, 2006)

El problema que le veo a tu idea, es que cargarías mas una de las salidas del secundario (0 - 16), a menos que utilices la salida 16 - 16 pero ya el problema seria que después de la rectificación y el filtraje tendrías mas de 35 voltios dc, un voltaje muy alto para la entrada del lm338.

A mi parecer, lo mas indicado es utilizar transformadores separados.

Saludos.


----------



## Borromeo (Mar 30, 2006)

Que otra solucion puedo tener?, no quiero meter dos pedazos de transformadores para una simple fuente de alimentacion.
Si el transformador es de 18 + 18,  5 amperios, quiere decir que por cada salida tendria 2 amperios y medio, no?
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Nilfred (Mar 31, 2006)

Casi seguro que no. Tengo entendido que es así mira:
+18v 5A y -18V 5A
ó
+36v 2.5A

Lo que se mantiene constante es la potencia: 90W.
Pero ahora que miro lo que escribí y saco cuentas se me plantea la duda a mi tambien... Mientras esperamos confirmación fijate si tenes el dato de la potencia del transformadorr.

En cuanto a la mejor solución para tu caso es bobinar un transformador con un primario y varios secundarios.
El único problema que veo con tu idea es que el negativo tiene 2 referencias pero aparentemente funciona:
Las Resistencias R4 a R8 simulan media carga y no deben ser incluidas al realizar el circuito.


----------



## wolfalfabeta (Oct 26, 2014)

Quiero hacer exactamente lo mismo para obtener 3.3v, 5v 12v y -12v y una fuente simétrica regulable con el lm317 y lm337 pero me planteo barias dudas que me gustaría resolver.
Bueno la primera duda:
Primero puedo realizar todo esto con un solo trasformador con derivación central y un solo rectificador, utilizando como base el diseño de una fuente simétrica ajustable y sobre esto agregar en paralelo los otros reguladores. Así como el diseño que agrega Nilfred.
Mi otra duda es si se puede colocar dos puentes rectificadores al mismo trasformador con derivación central, con el fin de separar las fuentes simétricas de +/-12v y la fuente simétrica ajustable.


----------



## fabybu (Oct 26, 2014)

Hola wolfalfabeta, 
Las dos opciones son viables siempre y cuando estén bien seleccionados los componentes para soportar las potencias que necesites.
De todos modos siempre me parece mas conveniente (en mi opinión) separar no solo los puentes rectificadores sino también los PCB. 
Mirá lo que hice en mi fuente:

Ver el archivo adjunto 111013

La placa de abajo tiene como vos querés hacer un control de tensión con LM317 y LM337. La de arriba tiene su rectificado y filtrado particular y unos LM7815 LM7915.

Saludos.


----------

